# 4 Men Carjack Uber Driver’s Toyota



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*4 Men Carjack Uber Driver's Toyota Then Flee After Crashing It In SF Richmond District*
*http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...r-then-flee-after-crashing-richmond-district/*


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

What's the back story. Maybe the uber guy was talking shit to some hard-cores.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So you don't automatically have the driver's back ? I do.

"According to the weekly update written by the SFPD's Richmond District police station, officers detained the suspect who punched the Uber driver *as the suspect allegedly waited nearby for another Uber driver to pick him up*.

The weekly update also said that the detained suspect's girlfriend came looking for him at the station at which point officers found two more suspects allegedly in her car outside the station."

Thugs just ain't what they used to be. Probably private school students...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't automatically have anybody's back unless I know them personally. PD's write the story as they deem fit. On second thought-maybe that's having this guys back...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Future Darwin Award candidates


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Too bad they impounded his car. SFPD takes a looooooong time to release cars, or did, maybe they sped things up.


----------



## UberThis (Nov 8, 2014)

It doesn't help that The Onion posted a parody recommending this behavior on Feb 9, 2015.

http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/9/8006527/onion-uber-seize-hijacking-video

http://sfist.com/2015/02/10/video_all_about_uber_seize_which_le.php


----------



## UberThis (Nov 8, 2014)

So they impound the car without providing a release date. When the car is finally turned back over to the owner, he still has to take it in for repairs before being able to drive again to go back to work.

What a mess...


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

I am the brother-in-law of this Uber driver and I know what happened.

First off, SFPD did a fine job by quickly resolving the situation & arrested all the suspects. SFPD took the car in for investigation and gave it back the next day.

The car got damaged after the thieves got into a hit-and-run, but Uber refused to approve the claim for the damages because my brother-in-law has liability and not full coverage through his personal insurance. He was never informed by Uber, neither is it written anywhere that drivers must have full coverage.

When he asked why he was not informed to have just full coverage he never got a response.

So drivers beware!

UBER WILL NOT COVER YOU!!! ...even though they claim that you're covered when in a trip.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The suspects were passengers still on a trip ? That's cold, man.

The only way Uber will pay is if they are afraid of the bad publicity. How can we help?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FAS said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am the brother-in-law of this Uber driver and I know what happened.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, glad to hear he quickly got his car back.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I wonder if Uber will cover this guy,

http://noticias.terra.com.mx/mexico...668b302962a3c410VgnVCM4000009bcceb0aRCRD.html


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I knew that uber matches your full coverage. Why he didn't know.
They email and write about this in their blog.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

FAS said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am the brother-in-law of this Uber driver and I know what happened.
> 
> ...


More proof that Uber's insurance is worthless. More proof that serious oversight and regulation is needed for this deceptive and exploitative company.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

puber said:


> I knew that uber matches your full coverage. Why he didn't know.
> They email and write about this in their blog.


Uber does not match your full coverage. Uber's insurance policy is liability only. It covers anything the driver is liable for. It absolutely does not cover the driver or the driver's vehicle under any circumstances unless the driver first files a claim with his personal policy first. Then the personal policy will cancel the driver for fraud because the driver was driving commercially on a personal insurance policy. Then the driver very likely will not be able to find insurance coverage with anyone else because he has a fraud cancellation on his record. And if the driver does actually find a company to cover him, it will be at triple the rate. Then and only then will Uber even begin to think about covering the driver.


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The suspects were passengers still on a trip ? That's cold, man.
> 
> The only way Uber will pay is if they are afraid of the bad publicity. How can we help?


Yes the suspects were the pax that ordered the ride.

Once he got to the pickup location, he got out of his car and called the pax. About a minute later the suspects surrounded him, one of the suspects punched in the face took his car and sped off.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Headline "*Uber passengers need background checks*"

There is a $1,000 deductible on collision* if they were still on a ride*. If the driver had already ended or cancelled the ride, Uber's insurance does not pay. He will have to sue the passengers for the money.

He should still have the last waybill. What name is shown ? Was one of the passengers the account holder ?


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

FAS said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am the brother-in-law of this Uber driver and I know what happened.
> 
> ...


Uber partners with your 20% of the fair charge not the liability read the fine print they need your money to put on driverless cars


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

arto71 said:


> *4 Men Carjack Uber Driver's Toyota Then Flee After Crashing It In SF Richmond District*
> *http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...r-then-flee-after-crashing-richmond-district/*


it is important to know you should have prior military service in the Marines or army infantry combat units in order to be prepared to deal with other urban assault vehicles used by the public!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Maybe the uber guy was talking shit to some hard-cores.


What a disaster this is- -man, I feel bad for the driver. Come on , I doubt he did or said anything to warrant get "pinged" in the face - -talking shit to 4 guys in 1 on the morning in Richmond?
I doubt it. . Dude ,just got pinged at the wrong time, wrong place...It could've been any one of us...

Good lookin out Uber- - At least they could've came out with a wicked positive statement backing the dude 100%- and state they will help anyway they can against this sort of attack against thier drivers - -but no,,its about not paying the insurance- - what I ****ed up outfit I drive for--jeeezeez


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FAS said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am the brother-in-law of this Uber driver and I know what happened.
> 
> ...


Good to know he got car back quickly. Maybe, because they caught the guys. A few years ago some SFPD cars spent multiple B-days in lock up.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

I need to start saving for a 9mm pistol with an extended clip.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I am very sorry about your brother-in-law's situation but Uber does state it's insurance policy regarding collision, etc right on Uber's insurance web page right here:
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance
> 
> ...


The police will not go confiscate property for you. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

FAS said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am the brother-in-law of this Uber driver and I know what happened.
> 
> ...


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/27656550/accident-leaves-houston-uber-driver-with-regrets
Get some media involve like this driver it might help.
Iglesias says Uber only requires liability insurance for drivers and the company told us the same thing.

He says when he contacted Uber about the accident they basically told him he was S.O.L.

"If you would have had full coverage Uber would have gone ahead and covered your damages on your car but since you only have liability we can't do anything about it we can't be responsible for your car or your medical bills," Iglesias said.

Here's what an Uber spokesperson told us. Uber has a million dollar per incident coverage for riders. It doesn't cover driver injuries but protects them from being sued.

If drivers have full coverage Uber says it will step in and cover up to 50 grand for driver injuries and vehicle damage.

After we asked Uber about Oscar Iglesias he got a call from Uber telling him they would pay for damage to his car.


----------

